# HO Outside?



## vulcanccit (Aug 6, 2009)

I live in Phoenix. I have a 12 x 35 foot patio room, but my wife is so used to it being just that, a patio room lol. I had my trains in there for a while, but I took them out to let the room be what it was meant to be. I want to start up again, but instead of blowing up the room into a train room, I am contemplating putit outside... on benchwork so it would not be like a garden railroad, just be outside for the room in the backyard.

It rains here like 3 times a year it seems. My thought would be to get some kind of tarps to cover it when whether hits. 

perhaps im nuts, so i wanted to see if this has been done before?


----------



## gscale101 (Aug 8, 2009)

*reply*

 sorry but ho scale isnt a outdoor type of model train. trust me I used to do HO trains. if you want a garden railroad or something outside for a kid to say "DADDY DADDY I SEE A TRAIN!" get a g scale train if its aristocraft or LGB or any trainset that sells brass track. NO bachman tracks. they are hollow and will rust outside (aristocraft has cheaper track) im sorry but you will have to put your trains in that room again


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have an old MR mag I'll dig up for you that has an article on just that kind of railroading in that scale. With the newer integrated roadbed tracks like Kato's, it certainly couldn't hurt to do an experimental loop.


----------



## vulcanccit (Aug 6, 2009)

Gscale, I do not want a Garden Railroad..just a standard everyday ol HO layout, just stationed outside...still built on benchwork etc...just located outside just as I have more room, and the weather here is so mild I am not so sure it would be harmed. However we do get some fierce monsoons, so I would have to secure the coverings well. Its just a thought, but I could have soooooooooooooooo much more rooom lol.

Shaygetz, that would be wonderful!


----------



## gscale101 (Aug 8, 2009)

*reply*

I just thought of something, if you want to do a benchwork type thing, you should by brass type track for HO. Then you can do a outside HO railroad (I read all this stuff out of a book) HAPPY RAILROADING!!!


----------



## vulcanccit (Aug 6, 2009)

Can you suggest a brand of track? Thank you for all of your info


----------



## gscale101 (Aug 8, 2009)

sorry, brass track is very rare these days but Atlas makes the best track


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have seen brass track go cheep on EBay.


----------



## gscale101 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have brass track but its not for sale


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Nickle silver, not brass.

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

vulcanccit said:


> Gscale, I do not want a Garden Railroad..just a standard everyday ol HO layout, just stationed outside...still built on benchwork etc...just located outside just as I have more room, and the weather here is so mild I am not so sure it would be harmed. However we do get some fierce monsoons, so I would have to secure the coverings well. Its just a thought, but I could have soooooooooooooooo much more rooom lol.
> 
> Shaygetz, that would be wonderful!


You can compromise and use the porch.


----------

